# TT Noobie



## WhiskyOne (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Had my mk1 TT for about 2 months now. She's a black 225 quattro and some of the badges look slightly S-Line, but I'm not sure if the S-Line was out in 2000.

I've actually posted my first post already, I had the dodgy brake switch issue. Which is sorted now...fingers crossed.

Quick question anyone know if haynes will be doing a manual on the TT? I have found a workshop DVD for sale for $99 but I dont want to go down this road just yet.

Thanks,
Whisky


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome............and get ready to spend cash on mods :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

haynes have not done a manual for the TT  , but this site will give you all the info and help to keep your TT in top shape 

Mark


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome. Look at Amazon for several books (coffee table type) and I think Bentleys does a repair manual.

TTitan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You don't need a manual ,if nobody on here knows it ,its not worth knowing :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------

